
Ghost ships: Bodies and boats unsettle Japanese community (2017) - Tomte
http://edition.cnn.com/2017/12/22/asia/japan-north-korea-ghost-ships-intl/index.html
======
pugworthy
There is a very long history of Japanese ships, also not well suited for open
ocean travel, being caught in currents in the Pacific, and washing up in
Oregon, Washington, and other areas. Some stories go back to the 1600's. I
can't find the reference, but I read of a Japanese sailor who washed up on the
Baja Peninsula in the early 1600's and lived there afterwards.

Here's one story - someone who washed ashore in 1832 in Washington state:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otokichi](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otokichi)

~~~
ian0
Cheers for this. What a life Otokichi had!

~~~
lifehacked
Yeah, what a life, without his family friends.

